# White Ribbon of Death Thread - Pics Please



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I've only been up 1 day, but our mountains are already covered, and the WROD's only lasted a week before they opened more lifts and trails.

This is the picture I took on day one of the WROD.



heres a couple shots from Luv's FB:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

This was a hill 2 hrs from me.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

slyder said:


> This was a hill 2 hrs from me.


tbh thats pretty rad slyder.

I have a feeling the shit you have to ride makes you one of the badassest of the old men around here(I include myself in that group).


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> tbh thats pretty rad slyder.
> 
> I have a feeling the shit you have to ride makes you one of the badassest of the old men around here(I include myself in that group).


This is why my quote of "ride what ya got" rings loud and true and thanks for the compliment !!!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Holy shit. Mad props to those of you stuck riding shit like that. Not gonna lie, I wouldn't even bother. Y'all are more dedicated than me.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm telling u slyder is a beast.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Now add 150 park rats and then me in that little patch. There are sometimes other dads there but no more than 3 of us is the most I counted 2 yrs back.

I didn't ride this year it was our Annual Halloween party, trying to find the pics of me on this last year. It was the same run, about the same number of features. 

Believe it or not it is fun, I get winded hiking this most of the day, but still usually have a blast with my kids here.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*i'm no park rat...but....*

Being able and willing to hike a feature (or just hike period) is important to calling yourself a snowboarder vs someone who has a snowboard in their garage, imo.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'll hike a mountain, but not a rail.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Being able and willing to hike a feature* (or just hike period)* is important to calling yourself a snowboarder vs someone who has a snowboard in their garage, imo.





linvillegorge said:


> I'll hike a mountain, but not a rail.


fixed it for ya.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

dam those Mammoth photos look sooooooo disappointing...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Being able and willing to hike a feature (or just hike period) is important to calling yourself a snowboarder vs someone who has a snowboard in their garage, imo.


:thumbsup:
That very 1st quarter season of mine, right after my first lesson. I would go to one of the local Metro Parks, they had a "Quote" snowboard run! It was about 20 ft wide and no more than 75-100 yards long. Icy as hell. It was right next to the toboggan runs which was appropriate since this was only an extra wide toboggan run anyway.

Spent more than a couple days going back and falling my way down it, get to the bottom, unstrap, hike back up, fall my way down it again! Another closer park had a sledding hill that I would sometimes hit and do the same thing! Lots of huffing and puffing, stomping back up those hills in the snow!

Actually, I was thinking that this year I might hit that sled hill again and try building a small jump like I used to when I was a kid with my sleds! I could practice getting some small air (....read falling!) without looking like a complete scaredycat old fool and without the challenge of avoiding collisions with all the park rats and pink toddler meat missles! :thumbsup:


----------



## MammothSnowBro (Oct 27, 2013)

CERBERUS.lucid said:


> dam those Mammoth photos look sooooooo disappointing...


Looking better now, eh?


----------



## MammothSnowBro (Oct 27, 2013)

Just got a foot of the natural stuff and there's more in the forecast for opening day - November 7. Looks like we might get hit by a series of storms.

Details: Mammoth Weather brought to you by MammothTourism | Mammoth Mountain


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

MammothSnowBro said:


> Looking better now, eh?


MUUUCCCCHHHHHH BETTER!!!:yahoo:


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

MammothSnowBro said:


> Just got a foot of the natural stuff and there's more in the forecast for opening day - November 7. Looks like we might get hit by a series of storms.
> 
> Details: Mammoth Weather brought to you by MammothTourism | Mammoth Mountain


Ive been following you website/snow reports for like the last week...keep up the Great work!:thumbsup:


----------

